

Burning Mercury Thiocyanide Will Amaze You - sinak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX7xeF-ywxc&feature=related

======
NonEUCitizen
Effect shown is apparently known as "Pharaoh's Serpent" :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury%28II%29_thiocyanate#Ph...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury%28II%29_thiocyanate#Pharaoh.27s_Serpent)

------
lurkinggrue
Reminds me of the old Black snake fireworks.

